# PVC Fem. adapters



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

buddhakii said:


> Am I the only one that feels female adapters are too short? Often I have a hard time getting a good weld. I wish they made them as long as bell ends.


They match the male end thread length. So making them deeper would be a waste of space and you would be subjecting the conductors to the threads.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> They match the male end thread length. So making them deeper would be a waste of space and you would be subjecting the conductors to the threads.


Huh? He means the end you glue onto the conduit is short, not the threads.

OP, just slather that glue on like its lube for your knob, and give it a twist. Should bond right up.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> Huh? He means the end you glue onto the conduit is short, not the threads.
> 
> OP, just slather that glue on like its lube for your knob, and give it a twist. Should bond right up.


Ok, in that case why stick to female adaptors, the couplings are the same do do as well.........

and the terminal adaptors.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

When we do underground work with pvc and rigid sweeps, we'll often times glue a 10' stick on ahead of time to let it set up for just that reason. FA's are always loose and like to spit the stick back out with just a little side pressure


----------



## one hertz (Mar 6, 2014)

try these:
http://DeepWeldAdapters.com


----------



## one hertz (Mar 6, 2014)

Sorry. I don't really have a solution. Just wanted to feel like a big shot.


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

I glue up the bell end of the PVC directly to the galv 90. No FA needed and makes a much stronger underground connection since the PVC and GRS has the same OD.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Nom Deplume said:


> I glue up the bell end of the PVC directly to the galv 90.


:blink:

:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd like a deeper socket and be able to get conduit FA's with reinforcement collars too.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Nom Deplume said:


> I glue up the bell end of the PVC directly to the galv 90. No FA needed and makes a much stronger underground connection since the PVC and GRS has the same OD.


What kind of glue do you have?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

chewy said:


> What kind of glue do you have?


The party kind


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> The party kind


Oh yeah.


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

chewy said:


> What kind of glue do you have?


Just slather a bunch of regular PVC glue on each part.
It may not stick if you pull apart since it is on galv, but the side force it will take is much greater than an FA.

Looks better on a riser and won't leak when vertical.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Nom Deplume said:


> Just slather a bunch of regular PVC glue on each part.
> It may not stick if you pull apart since it is on galv, but the side force it will take is much greater than an FA.
> 
> Looks better on a riser and won't leak when vertical.


The only problem for us in Wilmington is the inspectors would ask if this is a listed application.

Can you provide any documentation on this?

Personally, I can see where the glue could melt the inside of the coupling enough that it would melt a little into the metal threads of the GRS 90. I think it would work great, just doubt I could get it by the inspection department here.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Anytime I need to transition to rigid underground I use those no hub couplings that never come apart.


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

hardworkingstiff said:


> The only problem for us in Wilmington is the inspectors would ask if this is a listed application.
> 
> Can you provide any documentation on this?
> 
> Personally, I can see where the glue could melt the inside of the coupling enough that it would melt a little into the metal threads of the GRS 90. I think it would work great, just doubt I could get it by the inspection department here.


The only documentation that I have is that this method has worked very well for 30 years without a problem or challenge from any inspector in MA or CT.


----------

